# WWII Events - Replying Problem!



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi,

I posted a thread about an WWI Flying Circus Airshow at the WWII Events section. It has been maybe a year or so. Two days ago, some newbie replied, so I wanted to reply as well, but I wo't let me to post a reply, saying I have no right to post at that section...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2006)

I've had a similar problem with the thread -
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/question-3429.html
When I click the link - http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3042 -
posted by Gnomey,I was denied to look at this.I have been informed I haven't had rights to open the site.The screenshot is included.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, that is the same I have...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2006)

So do I.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe Horse could do something.


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 12, 2006)

This link: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3042
is from the old forums and points to nothing thus the error.
As for WWII Events will look into it.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

> Pisis, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


???


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 13, 2006)

what is the exact link that brings up that message?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

horse[USA] said:


> This link: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3042
> is from the old forums and points to nothing thus the error.
> As for WWII Events will look into it.


This one, also this one: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-events/wwi-flying-circus-2237.html


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 13, 2006)

yes that is a dead link from the old site, that is why you get an error.
This is what the page looks like for me.

try now I changed some permissions


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks, it works properly now. 8)


----------

